# How would furs wear glasses?



## Digitalpotato (Jan 20, 2009)

Anyone else think that when your ears are either nonexistant or on the top of your head it'd be a little hard to wear them?


----------



## Runefox (Jan 20, 2009)

I would think that the glasses would simply be directed towards where the ears actually are (eg. the top/sides of the head). In cases where there AREN'T any, there's always pierced eyeglasses, which actually look pretty cool, if painful, and things like full-head straps, which would look silly.

Additionally, eyeglasses could be made that hold themselves to the head by applying slight pressure (sort of how headphones work by clamping to your ears), though it wouldn't be as sturdy. Still, the muzzle/etc would provide more surface area for glasses to grip, which reduces the need for a sturdy clamping mechanism.


----------



## Immelmann (Jan 20, 2009)

I think the muzzle - that is, the elongated bridge of the nose - would provide for a decent place for some sort of clip for the glasses, like it lightly clamps onto the bridge.

They could just goggles, which wrap around the head. A sort of steam-punk look...

The arms of the glasses could go back, and then up to wrap around the back of the ear, but if they're prone to twitching their ears around, it might not work so well.



Alt answer: contacts.


----------



## Little_Dragon (Jan 20, 2009)

> How would furs wear glasses?



"Magnets."
-- Major General Jonathan J. "Jack" O'Neill, USAF




Immelmann said:


> They could just goggles, which wrap around the head.











> The arms of the glasses could go back, and then up to wrap around the back of the ear, but if they're prone to twitching their ears around, it might not work so well.



I tried implementing such a design in 3D once, and you're right, it isn't quite effective.


----------



## Dahguns (Jan 20, 2009)

i would image glasses would just be redesigned to fit the new head.....


----------



## Immelmann (Jan 20, 2009)

Duhguns said:


> i would image glasses would just be redesigned to fit the new head.....



That's the point of the topic, yes.


----------



## lolwut? (Jan 20, 2009)

Laser eye surgery is all the rage now...


----------



## Runefox (Jan 20, 2009)

Little_Dragon said:


>



Ah, geez, and I was JUST talking about how I hate these people who use the Krystal model.


----------



## QuetzaDrake (Jan 20, 2009)

I just kind of figured it was a balancing act. Maybe have it so the connector between the lens stretches open and then clamps down onto the bridge of the muzzle... sort of the way bifocals balance on the end of noses, ooor something.


----------



## Kingman (Jan 20, 2009)

I think at the very least furries needing glasses would give eyeglass companies some new design ideas.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 20, 2009)

Glasses like Morpheus has, except most furries are nowhere near cool enough for that.


----------



## Dahguns (Jan 20, 2009)

Immelmann said:


> That's the point of the topic, yes.


 well seeing how i wear glasses i guess i would have to


----------



## Quiet269 (Jan 20, 2009)

Goggle glasses or *Piercing Glasses* would work.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 20, 2009)

Duhguns said:


> i would image glasses would just be redesigned to fit the new head.....



But how would they be? 


What about Morpheus's glasses from the Matrix?


----------



## VVhiteWolf (Jan 20, 2009)

For canids, it could rest on the extra fur on the side of the head.


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 20, 2009)

Contacts.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 20, 2009)

God, can you imagine trying to put contacts on with claws?

"Wow, you have a lot of scars by your eyes, what happened?"
"well I accidentally sharpened my claws and tried to put my contacts in."


----------



## Runefox (Jan 20, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> God, can you imagine trying to put contacts on with claws?
> 
> "Wow, you have a lot of scars by your eyes, what happened?"
> "well I accidentally sharpened my claws and tried to put my contacts in."



I'd imagine that contact applicators would be a hot commodity for contact-wearing furs.


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 20, 2009)

Runefox said:


> I'd imagine that contact applicators would be a hot commodity for contact-wearing furs.



I wouldn't mind using em, sure beats the hell out of using glasses (especially for me).


----------



## Tycho (Jan 20, 2009)

Pince-nez.


----------



## Corto (Jan 20, 2009)

Oh my, those pierced glasses are the craziest thing I've seen today. I'm still debating over whether they're really cool or just really creepy.


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 20, 2009)

Corto said:


> Oh my, those pierced glasses are the craziest thing I've seen today. I'm still debating over whether they're really cool or just really creepy.



I think they're creepy ><


----------



## coolkidex (Jan 20, 2009)

i'm sure you would figure it out...


----------



## E-mannor (Jan 20, 2009)

Hmm the glasses with a bit of spring in the parts going around the ears pretty much cling to the sides of my head... actually they tend to ride up a tad and hover quite contently just above my ears ^^

But if its specifically for furries then adding a little toothed comb to the ends would prevent them from sliding, so long as they are not being jostled around.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Jan 20, 2009)

I think that all glasses would have to have a strap like ski goggles and swimming goggles.


----------



## Little_Dragon (Jan 20, 2009)

VVhiteWolf said:


> For canids, it could rest on the extra fur on the side of the head.



That's how I made Renamon's.



Runefox said:


> Ah, geez, and I was JUST talking about how I hate these people who use the Krystal model.



Any particular reason these specific individuals have earned your undying wrath?  I could make several guesses, but wouldn't want to presume.


----------



## Ratte (Jan 20, 2009)

Maybe they could modify them, like in the scene of Dr. Dolittle, with that cop horse.

And things with straps seem cool.


----------



## The Sides (Jan 20, 2009)

Morpheus style.


----------



## Runefox (Jan 20, 2009)

Little_Dragon said:


> Any particular reason these specific individuals have earned your undying wrath?  I could make several guesses, but wouldn't want to presume.


Mostly because they claim that it's their own, and either palette-swap or otherwise slightly modify it without giving any credit to the person who originally created it, and... Yeah. That's the major reason. I mean, I don't mind the model, but the people who use it tend to follow that trend.


----------



## Crossfire21 (Jan 20, 2009)

I would rather pay for customized ones than have it pierced


----------



## PaulShepherd (Jan 20, 2009)

Well, there's always customized glasses....


----------



## haynari (Jan 20, 2009)

And contacts.


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 20, 2009)

They could always wear hyooman suits, or just the ears.


----------



## lolwut? (Jan 20, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> God, can you imagine trying to put contacts on with claws?
> 
> "Wow, you have a lot of scars by your eyes, what happened?"
> "well I accidentally sharpened my claws and tried to put my contacts in."


Thats why I said laser eye surgery, and even if you had retractable claws (jelous much?) I would still imagine it being hard, god damn it would suck if a contact fell... I never saw how serious it would be XD!


----------



## beyondspecies (Jan 20, 2009)

I used to work in the sunglass business. I think the glasses would have to be custom-made. Maybe the lenses could be movable/adjustable whereas they could be positioned closer together or farther apart. Doing so, only a few models would have to be made for each species of furry (are we talking about anthros?), only to meet different needs of eye coverage. Fashion would be a different thing altogether, however.


----------



## Slade (Jan 20, 2009)

I picture them sticking to monocles or pince-nez (like librarians wear.) That, or contacts.


----------



## talakestreal (Jan 20, 2009)

Being a dragon, I'd just have to use a little bit of glue.  Removable glue, of course. Just a little on the bridge of my nose. Wouldn't ever have to push them up or anything, just a little glue and position them just right, and there ya go, lol.


----------



## nedded (Jan 20, 2009)

I am surprized no one has thought of using hairclips yet. You know, something like these attached to the sides of the glasses, as opposed to hooking them over the ears. Most anthros have rather thick-piled fur around their temples, and this should be a rather simple and elegant solution.

Of course, there are always lorgnette glasses.


----------



## Irreverent (Jan 20, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Glasses like Morpheus has, except most furries are nowhere near cool enough for that.



Speak for yourself!  Irre's where Serengeti's right now.  You should see him in a fencing mask.....



-Lucario- said:


> I wouldn't mind using em, sure beats the hell out of using glasses (especially for me).



Accept sometimes you need glasses.  Shooting range, open cockpit biplane, paintballing etc.


----------



## FurryFox (Jan 21, 2009)

Little_Dragon said:


> "Magnets."
> -- Major General Jonathan J. "Jack" O'Neill, USAF



XD OMG!! you watch STARGATE?!


Anywayz, I think pretty much what has been said; The muzzle has more surface area, the goggles and so on ... but I, for one, am not too crazy about the eye-glass peircings I mean OUCH! 

 Well, that's my 2cents =3


----------



## Jenzo770 (Jan 21, 2009)

How do you think? -.-
I mean, They are still on the same place, sitting on the nose and all

If not, then look at this pic:
View attachment 7417


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 21, 2009)

Most animals are practically blind anyways, I'm not sure there's much that glasses would be able to do for furries.


----------



## Kipple (Jan 21, 2009)

Monocles are the only acceptable solution.


----------



## Darth GW7 (Jan 21, 2009)

Immelmann said:


> They could just goggles



Oh shit I just my goggles too. I was just putting them on and I my goggles instead.


----------



## KenJKitsune (Jan 21, 2009)

I'd go with the Morpheus style glasses. Or, just look at my sig for another example.


----------



## Runefox (Jan 21, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Most animals are practically blind anyways, I'm not sure there's much that glasses would be able to do for furries.



Most of the types of blindness in the furry world would either be near-sightedness, far-sightedness or colour blindness, all of which can be corrected with glasses (though those that see by movement would probably need something a little more clever, like a set of glasses that work by rotating mirrors rapidly to "shake" the field of vision). As for colour blindness, glasses like these already exist.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 21, 2009)

ETC said:


> Monocles are the only acceptable solution.



Double monocle MADNESS.


----------



## Nylak (Jan 21, 2009)

Silly. They float there, don't you know? >> *points at fursona*

But seriously, I don't think about these things. X'D  Actually, being an otter, I could probably actually use the ears; they're kinda straight back on the head.


----------



## Kipple (Jan 21, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Double monocle MADNESS.


More win than your average furry could handle.


----------



## Flame Darkfire (Jan 21, 2009)

Probably like the glasses Morpheus had, or that piercing glasses type deal.


----------



## lilmissnobody (Jan 21, 2009)

Rule of Sexy.


----------



## Supertoaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Meh...Glasses are ok...I'd rather them not be on at all... :|


----------



## Quiet269 (Jan 22, 2009)

Quiet269 said:


> Goggle glasses or *Piercing Glasses* would work.


Oh cmon... no one liked the piercing?


----------



## Immelmann (Jan 22, 2009)

I think the piercing is both silly _and _a bit creepy.
Mostly silly.


----------



## QuetzaDrake (Jan 22, 2009)

It's kind of neat but having anything sharp near my eyes (like when piercing) just freaks the hell out of me.


----------



## LoC (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## Dyluck (Jan 22, 2009)

LoC said:


>



So gay


----------



## LoC (Jan 22, 2009)

So gay that it's awesome?


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 22, 2009)

LoC said:


> So gay that it's awesome?



No.  So gay that it's ugly and unfashionable.


----------



## LoC (Jan 22, 2009)

*Sigh.

I know.


----------



## FoxyMcCloud (Jan 22, 2009)

My fursona just plain doesn't wear glasses lol

I'm no help, now am I? =p


----------



## Corto (Jan 22, 2009)

LoC said:


> Glasses


Seem oddly familiar. Where are they from?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 22, 2009)

Not if you take the arms of the glasses, attach them to those string like things you get at the Eye Glasses place...and loop it to go around the back of your head.


----------



## Basque (Jan 22, 2009)

I think everybody pretty much already touched on the most likely solutions. Although a muzzle would provide a lot wider area, I don't think glasses could balance on their own. Therefore the headband-esque idea seems to be the most likely, in my opinion. It's actually in use now as a way to keep glasses on during sports or the like.

Simply adjusting the frames over the ears would be an option, but lie other people have mentioned it would cause problems as the ears moved. The piercing is a possibility but I abide by the idea that the best solutions don't involve punching holes in your own flesh.

I do like the idea of a fur-clip sort of the nedded mentioned. I'm not sure how comfortable wearing a tight band over fur would feel, but depending on how stable they were a clip could serve the same purpose and be less intrusive. That wouldn't really work for scalies, though. And Lorgnette glasses are really just stylish, I doubt anyone intended for them to be used to improve vision.

Of course, all of this is assuming the typical furry body and everything. What kind of glasses would a chameleon wear?


----------



## Little_Dragon (Jan 22, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Mostly because they claim that it's their own, and either palette-swap or otherwise slightly modify it without giving any credit to the person who originally created it, and... Yeah. That's the major reason.



CharleyFox and I never really insisted on mandatory recognition of our efforts, though I see how it could become a point of confusion.

Meanwhile, back on-topic ....


----------



## nek0chan (Jan 22, 2009)

-_- rubberbands + glasses = win
or just have the back end go through small hoops earrings


----------



## Little_Dragon (Jan 23, 2009)

The obvious solution:







Corto said:


> Seem oddly familiar. Where are they from?



http://oakley.com/pd/1238/2578


----------



## shebawolf145 (Jan 23, 2009)

Ok..I have an idea have these on the ends of the earpieces to go into the fur. Then the muzzle holds up the lenses while those hold them up in the fur with out the annoyance of clips pulling fur.


----------



## Quiet269 (Jan 23, 2009)

Little_Dragon said:


> The obvious solution:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


duct tape + fur FTL


----------



## nek0chan (Jan 26, 2009)

Quiet269 said:


> duct tape + fur FTL


i agree, sticky stuff + fur = game over and hours of pain


----------



## virus (Jan 26, 2009)

If your head is similar to that of a humans, then win.


----------



## Little_Dragon (Jan 26, 2009)

Quiet269 said:


> duct tape + fur FTL





nek0chan said:


> i agree, sticky stuff + fur = game over and hours of pain



Well, I made no claim to it being an _ideal_ solution ....


----------



## nek0chan (Jan 26, 2009)

the easiest thing to do would be either bobby pin it to the side of your head, or put some comb like bristles where ear pieces would normally go for people. for short haired animals, your out of luck for my solution :3


----------



## Shadow (Jan 27, 2009)

A. Contacts
B. The nose part of glasses would kind of pinch the muzzle or the frame would work up towards the ears; similar to Morpheus's in The Matrix. For the avians, a headwrap method would be best.


----------



## LoC (Jan 27, 2009)

Corto said:


> Seem oddly familiar. Where are they from?



No idea. I saw them in a local Sports shop though funnily enough.


----------



## WishingStar (Jan 27, 2009)

I think furry glasses would be something very snug fit to the bridge of the muzzle - either that or extended hooks up over the ears... Maybe a band which wraps about the head?  Dunno. XD


----------



## techno_shaman_ichaukan (Jan 28, 2009)

< I would like this


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 28, 2009)

Probably, although what's keeping them from falling off? Being somewhat-constricted so they hold into the bridge?


----------



## lolwut? (Jan 31, 2009)

I got it! DUAL MONICLES


----------



## Shadow (Feb 1, 2009)

Half fail for using two *mono*cles.

Half win for them being monocles.


----------



## Kipple (Feb 1, 2009)

lolwut? said:


> I got it! DUAL MONICLES


you were beaten to the punch sir


----------



## ChapperIce (Feb 1, 2009)

MONOCLES


----------



## BigPuppy_Stuart (Feb 1, 2009)

Pince-nez maybe?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pince-nez

http://www.morninggloryjewelry.com/images/copied/imagesLZ/RingsK/pnez25844.jpg


----------



## saviliana (Feb 1, 2009)

Nah.I use implant.
Yeah!Thats right.I got digital camera eyeballs.
Thats why my avatar's eyes are white.


----------



## JamestheDoc (Feb 1, 2009)

I never really thought too deeply about it, when I draw furs with glasses (i.e. my 'sona), I just put them on the nose/snout.  Perhaps they kind of pinch on there?  *shrugs* I dunno...


----------

